# 3-way sex with family members



## Oregon Rose (Jul 1, 2013)

My husband cheated on me. He had a 3-way affair with his own brother and his wife (sister-in-law). The brother was fine sharing his wife, watching and telling them what to do. There was 3-way sex acts as well. I know this isn't normal. They said it was "just sex" and that I should "get over it." I'll be divorcing my husband. It ruined our marriage and what I thought we had together. My question is, what is wrong with them? They act as if what they did was okay. It's not, is it? Please tell me this isn't what most people are capable of. Am I just a prude or is this beyond sick? I have lost all faith in people, seeing what they are capable of. I trust no one and truly I am a changed person because of the emotional scars left.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

That's like.. way beyond sick. They're like Jaime and Cersei on Game of thrones. Nasty.


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

How did you find out about this? Did they tell you what they were going to do before they all had sex together? If not, why not? 

IMO all 3 of them know that what they are doing is not the norm. They are trying to quash their guilt and wrong doing by telling you, and themselves, that this is standard behaviour. 

It is not. Could it be they wanted you to think it was normal so that you would join in. And even if it were standard behaviour, if it's feel wrong to YOU, it is wrong for you. End of story.

I'm sorry you have had endure this. As hard as it is work real hard at thinking positively about the future and think of that part of your life as a very harsh learning experience.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I doubt you are a prude. More like they are a bunch of sickos. Sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Maybe some people are ok sleeping with family members. But a large number would be very offended even just thinking or considering such a thing.

You are not a prude. You are just normal.

But how did you find out about this?


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ewwwww.... Just wrong, In more ways than one. Not normal and utterly gross...... Yuck.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Tag teaming some chick with another dude seems kinda gay anyhow, but your brother? wow, just wow.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Two brothers having sex with one girl is not exactly weird.... A brother 'sharing' his wife with his brother is beginning to get weird...a three way sex act gets even weirder...if the brothers have sex between themselves then....

The whole idea of threesomes isn't unusual or shocking, whatever the combination. However, the OP's husband has been unfaithful to her, period.

We all know sex outside marriage is wrong, he knew what he was doing was wrong. He must now accept the consequences.

Maybe the OP should go and have wild and erotic sex with her husbands brother...will her husband think its perfectly normal?

If yes, Oregon, back your bags, leave and get yourself a lawyer! Pronto!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

kipani said:


> That's like.. way beyond sick. They're like Jaime and Cersei on Game of thrones. Nasty.


Love the reference, My favorite show:smthumbup:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Oregon Rose said:


> My husband cheated on me. He had a 3-way affair with his own brother and his wife (sister-in-law). The brother was fine sharing his wife, watching and telling them what to do. There was 3-way sex acts as well. I know this isn't normal. They said it was "just sex" and that I should "get over it." I'll be divorcing my husband. It ruined our marriage and what I thought we had together. My question is, what is wrong with them? They act as if what they did was okay. It's not, is it? Please tell me this isn't what most people are capable of. Am I just a prude or is this beyond sick? I have lost all faith in people, seeing what they are capable of. *I trust no one *and truly I am a changed person because of the emotional scars left.


I wouldn't cast such a wide net with that statement. Plenty of people worth trusting in the world. Just not these people apparently


----------



## MRABoysHaveSmallPeanut (Mar 13, 2014)

Oregon Rose said:


> My husband cheated on me. He had a 3-way affair with his own brother and his wife (sister-in-law). The brother was fine sharing his wife, watching and telling them what to do. There was 3-way sex acts as well. I know this isn't normal. They said it was "just sex" and that I should "get over it." I'll be divorcing my husband. It ruined our marriage and what I thought we had together. My question is, what is wrong with them? They act as if what they did was okay. It's not, is it? Please tell me this isn't what most people are capable of. Am I just a prude or is this beyond sick? I have lost all faith in people, seeing what they are capable of. I trust no one and truly I am a changed person because of the emotional scars left.


This sounds like some kind of sick incest scheme to me. Some people just are that way. I think you are right divorcing him. Get as far from him as you can!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

_Except_ for the other guy being his brother (and the cheating aspect), this isn't unusual. However, I don't think it's "sick" either - just incredibly tasteless.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nothing wrong with you. Everything wrong with them. Divorce this trash you married and find yourself a good man.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Not only is there something wrong with it, but them telling you "to get over it" is even more disturbing. My guess they have possibly done this kind of thing before with the sharing. Not saying they have done it before with your brother in laws wife, but possibly your husband and brother have done this with someone else at some point when they were younger perhaps. For them to feel its "normal" also says to me this might be either how they were raised or something has happened in the past to your husband and brother in law to make them feel its ok.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Is it possible the brothers were sexually abused growing up? That's the only way I could make sense of this scenario.People without past sexual trauma don't seem like they'd behave this way. 

The proper emotion is disgust,imo.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Very Flowers in the Attic. Or old school Egyptian empire.

I say, to hell with these people. Divorce and never look back, dear.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

You're just fine, they are weird. 

I may be confusing you with another poster, did you also deal with your husband's substance abuse problems?

My brother was dating a gal and she admitted that this was a fantasy of hers, to be with the both of us. He dumped her like a sack of rotten potatoes. Our mom and her mom were acquaintances so we still hear about her.

She's now loaded, a senior VP with a large company. She's also in the swinger lifestyle. Both of us figure he made the right choice. 

Hmm, we're from the same state, I hope it's not the same lady....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Think about this possibility: at some point your husband and brother and law would have tried to make you the F in that MFM.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Such double standards here... Twin women are frequently used together in porn and other erotica. Even on mainstream TV two hot women who are sisters sharing the same man....dime a dozen in terms of sexual fantasy.

But two bothers sharing a woman?

Other than the fact one of those brothers was married to you at the time, I see no problem with it.

And MRAboysHaveSmalkPeanut...I liked your post only because I like your screen name.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Think about this possibility: at some point your husband and brother and law would have tried to make you the F in that MFM.


I doubt it. It was probably the SIL's fantasy and most likely they are swingers.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Other than the fact one of those brothers was married to you at the time, I see no problem with it.


Yeah who cares about such minor details anyway.

:scratchhead:


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

It doesn't really matter what we think of it--it's NOT okay with you, so you have every right to divorce him for cheating on you, and you have every right to be disturbed that it included his brother and sister in law. Further, if his attitude on cheating with family members is "it's just sex," then he is dismissive of not only your feelings, but in denial about how western society at large judges that sort of thing.

Morally, I'm a pretty open minded gal when it comes to sex--healthy consenting adults? Go for it. But when this sort of societal boundary is breached so cavalierly, a little alarm goes of about the mental health of the participants. Perhaps it's because a very close friend of mine's first husband had on again off again affairs with his brother--both had been sexually abused as boys and teens by their father while their mother looked the other way.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Is your husband gay? You say that the two brothers did stuff with each other. So your husband is saying get over the fact he is gay or bisexual? I think that is weirder than the whole threesome part. Like, okay him and his brother gangbanged your sister-in-law, but did you have any clue he was GAY? That seems like a bigger deal to me.




Married but Happy said:


> _Except_ for the other guy being his brother (and the cheating aspect), this isn't unusual. However, I don't think it's "sick" either - just incredibly tasteless.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

melw74 said:


> Great film flowers in the attic.


The book was even better! 



Anon Pink said:


> Such double standards here... Twin women are frequently used together in porn and other erotica. Even on mainstream TV two hot women who are sisters sharing the same man....dime a dozen in terms of sexual fantasy.
> 
> But two bothers sharing a woman?
> 
> Other than the fact one of those brothers was married to you at the time, I see no problem with it.


Really? I don't think this is about double standards. This is about the fact that her husband cheated on her with his brother and the brother's wife. Most people would find that very disrespectful and even revolting. 

I personally wouldn't do a threesome with my sister and her husband OR consider it "erotic." No way, Jose!


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> The book was even better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nor me, The whole idea makes my stomach turn, I mean i have no sister, but even if i did..... ewwwww....... Its like me having a threesome with a lady, and my brother double ewww, not double standards.

Just reading it again... her hubby and his brother and his wife... NO, just not normal.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)




----------



## PinkSalmon13 (Nov 7, 2013)

I started hearing 'Duelling Banjos' as I read this post.

OP - you are very correct in your feelings. Their behavior is definitely too far out there.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I have had to delete several posts from this thread. Please keep you responses positive and directed at the OP. Thanks.


----------



## 12345Person (Dec 8, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> I was under the impression she was asking about threesomes involving siblings. Not my bag baby, but I don't have any problems with the idea and don't think it's sick.


I knew this father and his daughter would have threesomes and orgies together. They never did anything to each other, though.

Was weird to me lol.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

If you have to ask if this is normal...he really messed with your mind. No...this is pretty far from normal.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Such double standards here... Twin women are frequently used together in porn and other erotica. Even on mainstream TV two hot women who are sisters sharing the same man....dime a dozen in terms of sexual fantasy.
> 
> But two bothers sharing a woman?
> 
> ...


I agree. Taking away the cheating aspect, total double standard. Maybe it would be okay if they were twin brothers?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Is it possible the brothers were sexually abused growing up? That's the only way I could make sense of this scenario.People without past sexual trauma don't seem like they'd behave this way.
> 
> The proper emotion is disgust,imo.


Really good point!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Oregon Rose said:


> My question is, what is wrong with them?


Possibly a history of past sexual abuse or trauma in the family - especially in childhood as others have speculated or mental illness of some sort.



Oregon Rose said:


> They act as if what they did was okay. It's not, is it?


NO. Neither the cheating or the incest is okay. 



Oregon Rose said:


> Please tell me this isn't what most people are capable of.


This IS NOT what most people are capable of. While some animals might not discriminate, humans are predisposed to find their siblings and those that they grew up with sexually repulsive (the Westermarck Effect). It's not normal to want to have sex with your brother, sister or even a step-brother that you grew up with. Besides the Westermark Effect and morality, there's an evolutionary reason why incest is taboo - genetic diversity creates the healthiest offspring. So no, this is not what most people are capable of and we have psychological, moral, evolutionary and scientific reasons for (usually) not wanting to fvck our siblings.



Oregon Rose said:


> I have lost all faith in people, seeing what they are capable of. I trust no one...


Feelings of general mistrust and hypersensitivity to threats (real or perceived) after experiencing a trauma like this is normal. However, it's not a normative state - just the result of what you've just been through. Please seek counseling or this will eat away at you for years. Don't let them have that kind of power over your life.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Oregon Rose said:


> My husband cheated on me. He had a 3-way affair with his own brother and his wife (sister-in-law). The brother was fine sharing his wife, watching and telling them what to do. There was 3-way sex acts as well. I know this isn't normal. They said it was "just sex" and that I should "get over it." I'll be divorcing my husband. It ruined our marriage and what I thought we had together. My question is, what is wrong with them? They act as if what they did was okay. It's not, is it? Please tell me this isn't what most people are capable of. Am I just a prude or is this beyond sick? I have lost all faith in people, seeing what they are capable of. I trust no one and truly I am a changed person because of the emotional scars left.


Were these brothers in anyway religious?
I have recently been hearing some horror stories about religious folk and I'm curious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> I have had to delete several posts from this thread. Please keep you responses positive and directed at the OP. Thanks.


For those questioning the deletions in this thread. Several posts were removed for making light of the OP's plight. More were removed for a thread jack. Ongoing commentary of book/movie reviews is not going to help the OP. No big deal on the jack but the OP has a very hurtful issue she is dealing with. Since I am posting in the thread you can assume I have checked on the poster. I cannot rebuke or confirm the OP's story here.

Thanks all.


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> For those questioning the deletions in this thread. Several posts were removed for making light of the OP's plight. More were removed for a thread jack. Ongoing commentary of book/movie reviews is not going to help the OP. No big deal on the jack but the OP has a very hurtful issue she is dealing with. Since I am posting in the thread you can assume I have checked on the poster. I cannot rebuke or confirm the OP's story here.
> 
> Thanks all.


Well that cleared that up for me.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

He cheated on you. I know it's weird that it was a threesome with his brother and his wife but he fact is he cheated and really didn't care if it hurt you or not that would piss me off.

Telling you to just get over it is another slap in the face and he needs to be taken over the coals when you get to court. Best of luck to you.


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I don't know about the double standard. While it may be a fantasy from a guy's point of view to be with twins it's creepy to think of it from the women's point of view to have sex with some guy in front of your sister. Same in reverse for the MFM scenario.

I've heard urban legends about fathers and sons tag teaming strippers at bachelor parties but I figure that's all they are. I could never imagine having sex in front of a family member. Creepy...


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

I have to say that the original post made me throw up a little in my mouth. 

OregonRose, I am so sorry that this has happened. Kudos to you for walking away.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I hope no kids are involved in the marriage. I'd hate to ever have to see that dude again, for any reason.


----------

